
My Interpretation of the Helvetica Gap Logo Design - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/my-interpretation-of-the-helvetica-gap-logo-design/2010/10/10/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+imjustcreative+%28ImJustCreative%29
======
theDoug
Unfortunately no matter what anyone attempts in a treatment of the logo,
people will complain and say that they could do better. The internet has
turned everyone with a copy of Photoshop into a self-believed design expert,
while Gap as a clothing chain rightfully cares more about keeping 130,000
employees and $800+ Million in sales operating.

As usual, a lot of noise on the internet, little-to-no reaction in the real
world.

~~~
imjustcreative
If you took time to really read my post you will notice I state quite clearly
that its always easier to redesign someone elses' work.

This is just a fun project for me, and by the way, I used Illustrator. :)

